# Whats Ctrl+Enter in Ubuntu ?



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

Like in windows web browsers you can hit ctrl+enter and complete the web address . How to do that in ubuntu ?


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

Its the same, type and press Ctrl + enter


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

SathyaBhat said:


> Its the same, type and press Ctrl + enter



doesn't work , that's why I'm asking .

EDIT : NM , right ctrl+enter doesn't work, left ctrl+enter does . 

Maybe thats because right ctrl is the host key in VirtualBox .


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I never even knew you could just type google + do ctrl, enter!

Thanks you've just saved me literally seconds of my time!!!


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

@oli even better, hit Ctrl+k, type your search condition and press enter


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 14, 2008)

SathyaBhat said:


> @oli even better, hit Ctrl+k, type your search condition and press enter



Whatever that is, it doesn't work in Opera or IE


----------



## SathyaBhat (Aug 14, 2008)

@Oli Oops I was assuming you were using Firefox. In Opera (atleast 9.50) just type g followed by your search criteria, opera will do a google search. w followed by anything will lookit up in Wikipedia.
PS: You can add your own search engines / custom key combinations.

As for IE: Dude, junk it!


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 14, 2008)

SathyaBhat said:


> *As for IE: Dude, junk it!*



QFT ! Coudn't have said it better .


----------

